# Grand Canyon 2016 Launch Dates Available Now!



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

A May 16 date, four days after the lottery ends. That's a fast turnaround for a winner. Will it get filled? I'm surprised they didn't award it via call-in to give someone more time to make it happen.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Lottery is ending soon.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

*Lottery*

Looks like the person who won the May 16th launch was on Facebook looking for someone to facilitate his trip. He posted that they may have to cancel by noon today. Too bad if they do as it means a permit will go unused.

As David L. suggested I wish that they would open up dates with less than a week to launch to a phone in system so that people who are really interested can try for a trip.

I would rather try on the phone than compete in a lottery with a bunch of people with no clue what it takes to pull off a trip in that short time frame.

Dsrtrat


----------

